# Gravel in engine compartment



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

After a couple of nights hearing strange noises coming from outside our motorhome we decided to investigate. On opening the bonnet of our Ford Transit based motorhome we found piles of gravel in all the nooks and crannies, carefully stuck together with bird droppings. This has taken some considerable time to remove as many of the areas are pretty inaccessible. There are still a few bits of gravel in there but hopefully they won't cause any damage. Has anyone heard of this before, and how can we avoid it in future? We're pretty sure it was a bird, but haven't tracked down the culprit yet!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow how odd, have heard of mice in motorhomes but not tweety birdies. Hope your van runs ok after removing it all, bet it took you ages to clean it out! 
Wonder what sort of bird collects gravel????


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

We had a mouse in there once but lured him away with cheese. I've also heard of a blackbird building a nest in a friends motrhome, but not with gravel.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We need to turn detective Barbar to find the culprit, tis an intriguing mystery!!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It would have been good to see a photo of this, so without a photo it is hard to imagine, so forgive any suggestion that to you may seem like an " obviously not the case" question but could the gravel have been seeds!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the obvious answer, F1 cars get this all the time, you've gone off at a corner and gone across the gravel trap at a GP circuit. 

As to repair, well F1 cars are stripped completely down after each race I suggest you do the same. Simples :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

maybe the bird has heard of the aggregate tax and is building a stockpile for future use?


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Managed to get, a not very good, photo. The smallest pieces of gravel were about a centimetre across, so definitely not seed. 
Gravel is on left of pic, and also the darker bits to the bottom right. There was much more than this, but difficult to photograph.

I haven't been to the F1 track for a couple of weeks, and even then didn't quite manage to break the sound barrier, so don't think I could have collected the gravel then. 

But I do have a couple of free afternoons so a full strip down sounds like a good idea. Might need help putting it all back together again though.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Barbar said:


> But I do have a couple of free afternoons so a full strip down sounds like a good idea. Might need help putting it all back together again though.


Now then Barbar, the thoughtful gent (Frank), who suggested the full strip down, strangely enough, is the very person with the practical skills to help you reassemble the MH. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## vicksta (Feb 16, 2011)

Please dont think Im barmy but is there a chance it could be a squirrel?? It looks like somethings been storing things and got a bit confused :?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

That is gravel- weird! and fascinating at the same time , probably some critter who's wired up all wrong, put some talc on some of the flat surfaces we may get foot prints 8) let us know if you find the answer.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be a Stone Chat. Didnt hear any voices did you. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's the right time of year for the big Spring tides.

2 questions:

How far are you from the sea and have you looked underneath for seaweed? :?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You need a "Cat 1" alarm fitting,i have one going free,as soon as i can catch the pesky thing,(Plenty of paw prints on the engine shroud!) just hope i do not forget to check,and bring it home with us,LOL.
Jented.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gravel eh?

You are just going to have to grit your teeth to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

This is one of the main reasons for having a filter in the air cleaner. No animals involved it just throws up from the road surface and ledges anywhere it can. It is usually when the roads have been top dressed and is still sticky with tar. If it gets into the inlet tract, not good.
If there were a bird that was going to build a nest from stones sticking them together with it's own crap would be a first.


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Through very gritted teeth...........

747 - We're about 10 feet from the sea at high tide, and there's a Spring Tide due in a few days time, but no seaweed in evidence.

Spacerunner -- I hear voices all the time, but don't think it's anything to do with gravel.

We are 'babysitting' on a coastal site, and the van hasn't moved for several weeks so it's definitely 'something or someone' gathering and storing. A squirrel sounds a good suggestion, but haven't seen any here.

Have got the night vision specs and bino's at the ready.................


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't forget the camera it could be a sensation. I'm all excited now. :lol: ask the owner of the camp site they might know!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow them are big chuckies!!! 
Oooh Barbar sweetie bet you are regretting asking the question now!!! We are being our usual right helpful selves interspersed with some really funny comments. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> clipped ....If there were a bird that was going to build a nest from stones sticking them together with it's own crap would be a first.


Penguins in Antarctica (smaller ones like chinstraps, marcaroni, gentoo and rockhoppers) nest on rock rather than ice and make nests out of pebbles so it ain't unknown. This from Antarctica on our trip there in 2005 they are Gentoos










and guess what they are stuck together with


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Penguins!! And I thought it was warming up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> 
> 
> > clipped ....If there were a bird that was going to build a nest from stones sticking them together with it's own crap would be a first.
> ...


Now that's what I call a stoned penguin!! :lol:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

There you go sorted! :lol: :lol: I remember the "Tiger in your tank"
But it seems you've "Picked up a PPPP Penguin" :lol: :lol: great stuff.


Where is the nearest source of those chippings?


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

found him


----------



## vicksta (Feb 16, 2011)

hahaha! brilliant!! My next question was weasel or stoat!! He looks so cute, what me guv'nor??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

He looks a bit like what the Germans call a Marda, we call it a Martin. They certainly have a liking for car engine compartments and seem to like chewing through the wiring looms.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I reckon he was a bit hungry, and trying to warm up his stone 'chips' on the engine!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

So Barbar, have you identified the creature yet?


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Dont they say a weasel is easily distinguished cos a stoat is totally different.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What a weasely reply - I'll get my coat, stoat, coat - now I am confused!!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Barbar,

At last, you bring real experience, rather than just theory. I have a few questions:-

1. Are you experiencing improved fuel consumption?

2. Does your motorhome now fly up long hills without changing gear?

3. Is your warranty affected?

4. Did your insurance premium increase by much?

5. Did you carry out a lot of research before having your engine (stone) chipped?

Don't worry, I've already got my coat


Regards,
John


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ozzyjohn - Yes, Yes, No, No and most definitely (Iwish).

No sign of the culprit although the owners of a van in storage just behind us have had similar problems

We think it may be a rat (or other rodentish type creature), so it's out for plenty of poison tomorrow. Although I can't understand why there was bird pooh on and around the tyre where the chippings were found. 

Well it's off to pastures new in a couple of weeks, but will let you know if we catch him. I have decided it is definitely male. They're the ones that create all the problems aren't they?????


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try googling 'Rock Pippit' :?

or 'Stonechat'

I don't mind helping out.

One good* Tern* deserves another. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

747 - what a *tit *you are!

Probably light-fingered too, you *robin* b*st*rd!

I bet you are *gull*ible as well.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh stop *crow*ding in on Barbar like that!

My theory is a stoned squirrel mistaking the gravel for his nuts.


----------

